# Are alpines becoming "unpopular"?



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Recently posted our breeding list for 2013 kids along with a special 25 percent off. 

Within days almost all of our Nubian reservation filled up but we have only had a couple of enquirers on our Alpines. Other than the fact that non of our Alpines have yet reached "elite doe" status I feel that the quality and genetics on my Alpines is at least as good i not better than the Nubians (for sure their LA scores are) - yet there does not seem to be much interest in them,

Also throughout the year I seem to get inquires for Nubians (when I generally have none available) but very few on the Alpines.

Curious if other breeders whom have more than one breed see the same thing or if perhaps this is just a regional thing in NC/southeast?


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

The Nubians are more popular then the saanens in my area. I sure seem to see a lot of Alpine in the show ring.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Alpines are not as popular in Texas anymore....don't know why, because they are wonderful animals. Hard to make sanctions at shows for the past several years.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I do not think alpines are meant for just everybody. They can be cranky and have a bad rap for being obnoxious, which they aren't. I know I am the only breeder in my area that has American Alpines (we are talking 2-300 mile radius)that have not been crossed with one thing or another. They just don't seem to be that popular. Obies, and Lamanchas seem to be really popular here though. Just not changing our agenda. Oour nubians do sell faster than our alpines as well but hey so what. Usually when the does kid is when I have alot of knockers.
Tam


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

I think over the next few years you will see a rise in people that want Alpines. More and more are starting mini homesteads and they want the milk, lots of milk and that's what Alpines give. I have been asked over and over again for Alpines. My herd consists of mostly Nubians. Linda


----------



## doodles (Nov 1, 2007)

I definitely think that the home market is not good for Alpines. They can be a bit strong minded and overwhelming for timid people and cause issues when introduced into mixed home herds.
I LOVE my alpines BUT they are not for everyone.My lamanchas always sell well. I wish that I could only sell to show homes that know alpines but those are very hard to come by and we all know that not that many are truly "show" quality.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Even dairies will pass on Alpines in favor of Nubian's and LaManchas or cross breds of Saanens, even at the same prices. When my daughters went off to college, I didn't only choose Nubian's because I love to breed them, I chose them over our other breeds because they make a profit....the only negative that is main stream is that they are loud. The negatives with the other breeds (perceived or not) really outweigh loud. Vicki


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Well good to know that is is not just me as I know Angela's herd and she has some very nice goats. The competition in this area in Alpines is very strong (I don't think we ever have problems getting Alpines sanctioned) and i believe everyone I know in the local show circuit including Angela that has Alpine goats and has attended Nationals have placed in the top 20 at Nationals. We did not take goats to Nationals this year but last year everyone that we took placed in top 20 in their classes except one who was 21st but the judge did not exclude her.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Guess I may need to trim down my Alpine herd and expand the Nubians...


----------



## dreamfirefarm (Nov 15, 2011)

You know I can remember when Lamanchas were the same way. Hard to make sanctions. And I remember way back when Toggs were well represented. I think it just cycles with what people like at a certain time. If there are a lot of Nubians and you want to show a lot of people pick a breed that isnt so popular.


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Serious breeders seem to like their Alpines. General homesteaders/family milking folks, not so much. (have most often heard, any breed but Alpine! due to a witchy doe in someone's past).

Same thing kind of goes for LaManchas - the ears, the ears! One gal got some Saanens from me - she had to hide them in the back of her barn because every time folks came looking to purchase her LaManchas (and she had lots, and nice lines too), they always wanted her Saanens, which she had no intention of selling. She personally loved the LaManchas, but found it harder to sell them than Saanens or other Swiss breeds. 

Around here, Saanens are in strong demand and short supply. Nubians are always popular. The other breeds - well, it depends. Oh, another interesting note on the LaManchas. The Hispanic and Asian cultures don't like them - will always pick a different cross when purchasing Boer Xs for meat. They are going to eat the thing for heaven's sake, who cares about the ears? But they do. 

Breed what you love - at least hang onto your best Alpines so you can get back into them when finances/business permits. And yep, seems to go in cycles.


----------



## Rockinddtoggs (Jun 24, 2010)

As an alpine breeder I do agree but I also think it's location, economy and reputation. We hear how the nubian milk is sweeter, they are nicer and yes that may be true but alpines sure are hardy! I tend to like our alpines and their attitudes better than my toggs.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

I have no intention of getting rid of the Alpines, just a little frustrated at the lack of interest. One would think that there would be at least some interest even from home dairy type herd whom doesnt show in a doe or buck kid out an Alpine doe who has appraised excellent, has good official production numbers (not just a claim that they milk 2 gallons a day as i have often seen advertised) bred to buck with equally good pedigree from a clean herd.

At least locally it seems people are more interested in a $100 doe or the cheapest buck they can to breed their does and I won't sell one for that given the quality and also my cost to do Linear appraisal, DHIR and annual blood testing along with a quality feed program.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

There aren't alot of home dairy type customers that will pay extra for LA and DHIR. You are going to have market that directly to folks that want it and will pay for it.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

My first love is Alpines, followed by Obies, Lamanchas and then Nubians. hat do I most of? Nubians! What do I have none of? Alpines.

I can't find decent Alpines in my area, and none that are CAE-. Nubians are a dime a dozen and Nubians and Nigerians are what everyone up here wants.

My first goats were Alpines, both American and French. Yeah, they were a bit opinionated and bossy and stubborn and very independent, but so am I. That's why we got along so well. I will have Alpines again some day when I can find good local CAE- stock.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

When my children were still at home, we raised Nubians, Alpines, Lamanchas, Toggenburgs, Saanens, and Recorded Grades. Never had Oberhaslis and the Nigerians were not thought of back then. When it got down to just me doing the chores, I sold off breeds that were the hardest to market first, so I sold the Saanens, and Toggs right off. I then sold the Lamanchas because they were not popular. Sold the Recorded Grades next, and just this year, sold my Alpines. The Nubians have always been great sellers here.
The trends do change...........when breeds get large and the competition is stiff, people tend to switch to less popular breeds, and the cycle continues.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Funny...a good firend of mine said we should sell out of Nubians and Alpines and stick with the Nigies...all I did was laugh and firmly say NO! It may be hard to market our alpines but I will not sell them because of popular demand. I have worked hard to get our alpines where they are, bringing in better stock. There are more around that are seeing the changes and actually are becoming more interested in them. Linds loves those darn Nubians and although I have chided about selling them it was just that...a chide. It has taken us three years to bounce back from that dog attack we had. The stock brought in has more meaning to us than just the dollar. Its the breeding, the planning, the learning. Between our Soldier-Mtn alpine lines and the new fella we got from Waiilatpu...we are looking at some nice changes (yeah yeah...russian roulette is fun too) and our Kastdemur's, Aja-Sammati, and other lines are finally fitting together. It would be a major major loss to just sellout because of popular demand. So you really have to think hard about it. How long is this fad going to last? And when it does end...are YOU going to be the one people come to for the animals? Hmmmmm......I think we will stay where we are. 

Tam


----------



## Qz Sioux (Feb 21, 2009)

For me, the reason I chose the Nubian breed was because of the ears and nose. Once I actually saw one in real life, I loved how they sounded when they "talked". Now when I was in a position to actually have goats, I did more research on goats in general. My grandmother, who bought my property for me, INSISTED that the first farm animal that I bought HAD to be a goat. She never told me why, she just told me that I had to do that. So, the first goat I had was a pygmy doe. Anyway, back to the original posting....

When I researched the Goats, I knew I wanted something that I could milk. Nubian fit the bill. Then I learned that they had the highest fat content in their milk, much like the Jersey cow (which I would like to have one day). Now that I have the Nubians, I would like to have something that produces more than what my girl does. The Alpine/Nubian cross that I have produces well, but her udder leaves much to be desired. Because I am wanting to breed for quality and not quantity, in numbers of goats, I will stick with the Nubian breed. I don't want to have 5 or 6 bucks of different breeds. Now, would I have an Alpine? Sure I would, but I would only want a doe for milk production, and would breed her to a Nubian buck.

Nubians are hard to come by in my area, unless you are wanting to pay show prices. I was not in that position, and still not, but I was careful who I bought from. I had learned in my research about CAE and CL. I learned to be careful at what I bought. I did ask these questions. I got lucky when I bought my doe and buck. 

Keep breeding what you like. That is the most important thing. As others have stated, phases happen and you never know when there will be a huge market for Alpines in your area. You may be the only one to have the quality animals that are needed in your area.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I have only ever had alpines. The reason I have alpines is because I love their ears and the fact that they come in so many colors and color patterns. I never liked the nubians roman noses and long ears, although some of them have beautiful ears...many do not and that would irk me. If an alpine has ears they are good enough.  I thought all goats were opinionated and bossy?  My girls could never be locked up all together without a way out, like in a communal barn or anything....they would probably kill each other...but out in a big pasture, they do okay. I only have one noisy one....all the other ones that were noisy were sold. I cannot tolerate noisy above all other things....another reason for me why I never wanted nubians....always heard they were noisy. Although my girls all seem to hate one another, they all adore humans so it works out just fine. Even the bucks are laid back and extremely gentle. Hopefully people will figure that out eventually.  I never realized everyone wanted nubians. LOL


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I just plain liked nubians for their looks. To me, breeds other than nubian or lamancha are somehow boring. Now I have two toggenburgs, but the only reason is because I just love Toggy specifically, and I kept her daughter. But other people's toggenburgs aren't that interesting to me. :lol Same way with boers, they are "just goats" to me for some reason. 

My nubians are QUIET!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

There are noisy goats and then there are the noisy nubians. Not all nubians are noisy  The one that just went back to California...WAY PAST NOISY! Plus I was not happy with her size. We raise BIG nubians, its the style that we breed for. Short, short and short are not my idea of a solid nubian, but Michelle is happy with her so thats fine with me.

Our alpines and Nubians are raised together from the get go. Yeah we have pushy bossy ladies, both in nubian and alpine. At shows though...we learned the hard way, separate them!
Alpines need their space. Whereas nubians are clingy. Attitudinal alpines and Needy nubians. hehehehe


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

All my breeds live together, and they do fine. In fact, a Nigerian is the second most bossy doe I have. There is one alpine in particular for whatever reason she really hates her. The Nigerian gets milked before this alpine, and when I am done milking the alpine and put her in the pen, that Nigerian "yells" at her and chases her. It is the goofiest thing, sounds like she has her mouth full or something.

But, I digress. The Nubians do seem to be a very popular breed. I think part of it is just they seem to be a "traditional" dairy goat. It seems when people think of a dairy goat, a Nubian is what they think of. I've never liked Nubians much, so I'll just stick with what I've got. The alpines don't seem to be too hard to sell either, though. But people here who mostly want family milkers are usually looking for Nubians. I've never owned any, but it doesn't seem to be a problem to move alpines out, especially if there are pictures with your ads of how pretty they are.  Nobody is buying goats right now it seems though..


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

dreamfirefarm said:


> You know I can remember when Lamanchas were the same way. Hard to make sanctions. And I remember way back when Toggs were well represented. I think it just cycles with what people like at a certain time. If there are a lot of Nubians and you want to show a lot of people pick a breed that isnt so popular.


I certainly agree with this. I had LaManchas and had to take a bunch and make sure two other breeders went too so we could sanction in East Texas. And there seemed to be Toggs everywhere. I have added a few Alpines this past year because I used to have a few many years ago but never actually showed an Alpine until this year. AND they can be very headstrong. But I like them. But am not in the market for any more. I want a small but select little Alpine herd.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

I grew up with Nubians, which is why I won't own them now 

Alpines are BIG in the PNW. Probably the most popular breed by numbers at this point, with the Lamanchas right behind. 

But no, I have never had a problem selling my Alpines. And I won't have a second breed. When I am done breeding Alpines, I will be done with dairy goats period.


----------



## happy vagabonds (Jun 24, 2012)

This thread makes me smile. I never realized that Alpines had such a reputation! And funny that I accidentally ended up with a 'difficult' breed. Basenjis are known as a difficult breed as well and I love them for their challenging nature. I can totally see the qualities you all are speaking of in my girls. Especially my Dolly goat. She is very pushy and demanding. Was very hard on little Doughnut when I first brought her home. I was scared to death to leave them together unattended for a few days! 

I admit that I have a secret crush on Nubians tho. They are very pretty goats. I won't get any however. I am having enough problems finding a buck for my mini-Alpine. I'll admire the Nubians from afar. 

Ziggy... I may be in the market for an Alpine doe this Spring. As much as I enjoy my Dolly goat, the rarity of these minis is a real handicap. Especially for my situation. I'm really going back and forth on the pros and cons. Part of me would love to be part of the foundation of a breed. I just have no place here for a buck right now and probably won't for 2 more years.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Breed your alpine doe to a Nigerian buck. Then you will have a mini alpine buck to breed with. Put up a small pen or get a dog run to keep him in until breeding time, then sell him before the does kid in the spring. Then you can sell your alpine and ship a doe kid from me in the spring, if you are still keeping your herd to 2 does. 

Some of my alpine does are the sweetest girls ever! I think personality in alpines is really variable...unlike some breeds where their personalities are pretty much always the same. They just have a reputation, from the naughty ones. I like my mini alpines' personalities best. They seem to have gotten the best of both worlds. They are pretty quiet, unlike Nigerians, and just big, sweet puppy-dog goats! They have less "energy" (Spazziness?) than Nigerians also.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Mini Nubians are much more tolerable than Nubians in the noise department. My Nubians seem to get very buddy sour, to use a horse term. Take their buddy away, and they won't shut up. Really bad when two Nubians bond. The minis don't seem to care who they are with as long as there is food.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Ziggy, here is Michigan, Alpines are very popular. Lots of really good competition in the show ring. Lots of smaller herds (like mine) that don't show much and a couple of larger dairies with Alpines.

Nubians and LaManchas are also popular here in Michigan and in Indiana. Although not sure what happened, but was at a show in July or August, July I think, and there was only 1 adult Nubian at the entire show. And only a couple of kids. I was told that Nubians used to come in hoards to that show. Alpines were the predominant breed. Go figure.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

Same thing here, Cindy -- breeds cycle in and out of popularity. There are just not that many Nubian herds at the shows any more - but the ones that show up are stellar.

The whole bs about Alpines being nasty -- I sat at the show and watched two Saanens beat the crap out of each other last week. I've seen Obers, Toggs, Nigerians, and Nubians do exactly the same thing. GOATS in general are pretty dang mean to each other, regardless of breed.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Nubians here are not as popular in the show ring but do sell well to home
Milking and "pet" homes real well. Last spring I had a real nice junior who won grand at 3 shows but never got a dry leg. At 2 of them there were 9 juniors and at the other where there would have been 11 the owner of 2 decided to leave early and scratched their entries.


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

Same here Tracy, I've seen some nasties in every breed.

I grew up with Alpines & I love them.. Beautiful, productive animals. I've had a few mean tempered ones, but NONE have ever been that way towards people, just their pen mates..... Meanest Alpines I ever had were a dam/daughter/aunt..... Must have run in that family because even as tiny babies they were downright ruthless to their pen mates (they were culled)..... I think you can breed & cull for temperment in goats just like you do in dogs 

I just don't go for the stereotypes listed for breeds..... My one Nubian is the quietest, most undemanding animal on the property.... My neediest, loudest one is an Alpine.... One of my most subdued, keep to herself type of goats is a Lamancha doeling....


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Crystal - I have to agree with your comments. Perhpas because they live with the Alpines my Nubians are also quiet unless you put one of them off by themselves then you will hear screaming until they are back with the herd.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

My Alpines were never overly mean tempered or nasty to the other goats and my buck only hated my now ex husband. The worst nasty pants I have ever had I own currently-a Lamancha doe! However, I have to come clean on her-she is 50% LM, 25% Saanen and 25% Alpine, so you can take the nastiness from wherever you want! She is nasty to other goats and my dogs. She even grabbed a poor hen by the tail and shot putted her out of the pen.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Haha Tracy, Laura's goats are always very rough with each other! She tells me about it all the time. And we she comes to do my milk test she's like, "Your goats are so nice to each other (which they really aren't), mine are evil witches!"


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

:rofl Sully I had one of my Nubians do that with a chicken that was trying to get into the goat feed...lol the funniest thing I ever saw! I raise my breeds all together. Older does with older does and kids with kids. My Alpines are not always the boss and the pecking order changes as they age. My Alpines are quieter but smarter thinking and curious, although it has been a Nubian that has learned to unlock all the gates here at the farm and let everyone out of their pens and into the barn on a few occasions. Yes my Nubians don't like to be alone and bond to a buddy even in a herd. They are very loving and friendly. Now my Alpines are the first to notice someones here, first to enter a new pasture on rotations, and first to venture near the new cow. My husbands father always said that the trainer had to be smarter than the horse (Arabians) and it's similar to having gifted kids that are energetic...if you don't have something for them to do they will find something and it may not be what you want them to do. LOL I think Alpines fit into that...but I wouldn't want them to be any different. I love the personalities of all my girls. They keep me on my toes and keep my life active. I can rest when I die...now is the time to live. Linda


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

ADGA registrations, year after year after year, prove out that Nubians are the most popular breed  Anyone have time to hunt through and see if another breed ever out registered them? What about when ND came to ADGA is mass?


----------



## Xtra (Jan 1, 2010)

Unpopular??? No way!!! Alpines up here are always tough and sanctioned. And personally I wouldn't want any other breed (we have also had Toggs & Obers).

I have found in Alpines it's more about the people and less about the goats (Alpines just seem SO political). But with that said an honest, GOOD photo that truly represents the animal is a MUST HAVE (I have lost reservations due to bad photos). And seeing as there has been some question in the past - we DO NOT photoshop conformation any of our photos! I only crop, filter, frame and copyright. 

Alpines can be & are tricky....but I've found that the good ones sell!


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Around here, if a dairy is looking for milkers, Alpines are easier to sell than Nubians. The big dairy owners say that Nubians are harder to train than the other breeds. My experience is that Swiss breeds can be bossier than Nubians. When Barb and I take our goats to a show, she always has to switch goats around to keep them from fighting. I don't have to do that with my Nubians. My current non Nubians don't fight with each other at the shows as long as I put the same breeds together. When I first had goats, I had a hard time dealing with the Alpines, because they were always fighting over food and pushing the Nubians away. I now have grade Alpine cross as well as La Manchas along with my Nubians and they all get along in the big pen. One of my current favorite does is Freckles, who is 3/4Alpine. She's a sweet doe who gets along well with everyone. Locally, the La Manchas are hardest to sell because some folks just can't get past the ears.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Back from the first day at a new fair 50 miles from me. They told me as I was leaving that they had their only Alpine entry show up. I did not enter my Alpines since it is a two ring show and I already show LaManchas, Saanens and a couple of RG's. But the Houston Livestock Show is the one to go to for Alpines in my area, since Prairie View A&M raises Alpines and they take a lot of does to that show. So I guess they are popular in different parts of Texas. I have always loved them but I do see the Alpine attitude when compared to my LaManchas and the oh so docile Saanens that I have. Then my herd queen is a LaManch. So who knows but popularity waxes and wanes as was said previously.


----------



## Polopony (Dec 24, 2011)

Interesting discussion. Our first goats are Alpines because that is what my daughter wanted. Won't comment other than I love their goofy personalities.


----------



## cvalley (Apr 15, 2009)

Ditto, interesting thread. Believe within every breed there are a spectrum of personalities, structural focuses to improve, and personal preferences of the people who take care of them. Gotta love what your have! Myself, raised with Nubians as a child and found it wonderful that my daughter chose Nubians as her breed. Remember that thirty years ago it was difficult for my family to find a nubian buck and ended up one year having grades because the only buck dad liked was an Alpine structurally, so we had helicopter ears.
Just love those Nubians-- ears, personality, milk, ect.


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Jun 11, 2009)

Around here, people want Nubians, minis, or Nigerians. The curse of the suburbs.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

:lol Bring one of those girls over, and we'll make a Mini Saanen!


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Jun 11, 2009)

I sold all my Saanens, unfortunately. It's been a crazy year. I will have Nubian babies early next year though.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

goofy is right when your talkin about Alpines. my Poppy has ocd. at the end of the milk session she has to look at the clock then the window then the calendar then the other milk stand and will start allover if i dont intervene. my Nubians are very quite compared to the 
Alpines. my older Nubian moos like a cow.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Thats strange, with me its the nubians. that are Ocd, they are like Monk on tv don't change anything in the milk room.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

They became unpopular in my area. I think it is because they had been bad-mouthed so much about their attitude. I've had several people tell me that they had heard Alpines were too mean to be around children, that they were hard to teach the milk stand to because of their "bad attitude". It's just all a bunch of hog wash. I've had Lamanchas that were meaner than any Alpine I ever had. I like the Nubians but they holler all the time, whereas the Alpines were quiet and smarter.
But if you are trying to make a profit or at least break even you have to sell what the people want. Otherwise you just wind up with a bunch of pets like I had.


----------



## Polopony (Dec 24, 2011)

Our two senior does are very different in personality. One is very strong willed and loves only my daughter, but will tolerate me. I think it is because she was kind of overlooked in the pile of goats on the show string as a kid. The other doe is very loving and sweet. She will stand all day long if you love on her. Now the three doelings-well we call them the terrorists because they are into everything, but they are all super sweet and very goofy. I had a goats only as pets when I was a kid, but I had one Nubian and one Alpine and loved them both. 

Alpines are very competitive up here - Tracy & Nancy :biggrin but we're going to show up anyway and try to learn so we can some day be near the front of the line.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

LOL! Did you just include me in the competitive alpines talk!! I have some fairly nice does, but I got most of them from Tracy! HEHE!


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I think that a lot of it is the people that are buying the goats, not the breed. When people come to me looking to buy their first goats, I talk to them about what they want out of their goats...each breed has differences in personality, and I can usually point people to the breed that they will like best, and it isn't always one I raise! The only breed I have a hard time convincing people they will enjoy is the LM- if I can get them to spend time with them, then they love them, but the no ears thing really bothers some people (and the white ones look like Lord Voldemort they tell me :lol)

Don't discount the impact that herd sell outs are having on breed interest, either. How many 'serious' breeders have sold out in the last two years? How many just this year? When you look at the numbers, it is staggering! If you are a new buyer, looking at getting into goats, you have to have a lot of chutzpah to buy a breed that isn't shown in your area, most people go with the breeds they can buy locally. We have only one truly local Ober breeder, only one Saanen breeder, only one Sable breeder (who almost never has does born), only one Togg breeder, next year we'll have only one Alpine breeder left...but several of us have LM & Nubians, and Nigerians are everywhere.

[Now for Tammy, that told me the noisy girl was short and short bodied...BAH. She is almost breed minimum as a yearling and is as long bodied as her sister, one of our highest appraising yearlings. She is only crying at milking time now and is walking around like a show goat  Patience, patience, patience!!! If she continues to make the cut, she will be a big doe someday- remember when Psyche was a leggy, weak looking yearling? No one would believe it now! :rofl]


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Psyche was ackward, long, and tall, she was never short or noisy,and a mammary that doesn't look like an upside down bicycle helmet (which is how I see the said does udder). Just saying  I prefer the nice two that just came up, despite the one being short in the fore. Its just a matter of what one likes and breeds for...nothing against said doe of Michelle's).

But our alpines are very nice, how could they not be when most of them are very bred on Tracy's lines. If there is one thing that makes alpines stand out...its a well bred line. Again and again we will never be able to thank Tracy enough for the wonderful bucks and does added to our herd.
Tam


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

Michelle, that is so true about the LMs. Nearly every single person that comes to see the NDs ends up leaving here talking about how wonderful the LaManchas are! I think folks do have to take into consideration what sells, particularly if you're trying to break even or (dare I say it) even make a profit. But, we keep a small herd and I want to enjoy my goats. I have LMs because I love them-- and more so I love milking them. I'd just as soon not have goats at all than live with nubians! Though there is no denying they tend to fetch a little bit higher price here because of their popularity.


----------



## milkmaidranch (Jun 21, 2010)

It is harder to find Alpine's in Texas. I like the French doe's better and they are the hardest to find. With my Mini-Alpine herd, I see the personalities take the Nigerian genes and to me, that's a hugh +. I like the Alpine over any other breed. 

Suzy


----------



## freedomfrom4 (Nov 4, 2009)

Caprine Beings said:


> Attitudinal alpines and Needy nubians


This rings so true!


----------



## Golden Delta Alpines (Mar 8, 2012)

Alpines aren't that easy to find in Texas, and it doesn't help that some "well-known" Alpine breeders are selling out...

Come on Texans, we need more Alpines, in and out of the show ring!


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

I would be glad to ship some purebred kids to Texas...check out my website if you want purebreds. And on my FB page there is a 25 percent off offer for any reservations made by the end of this month.


----------



## dreamfirefarm (Nov 15, 2011)

I have some nice French lines and just added a wonderful Nodeway doe thanks to Suzy. Arwen is bred to My nixon French buck Yea. And Tamara Taylor has some nice French lines also ybnvs Iron rod etc.


----------



## Golden Delta Alpines (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh, I'm not looking to get Alpines now, but I'll keep you all in mind, if, in the future, I decide to start looking.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Golden Delta Alpines said:


> Alpines aren't that easy to find in Texas, and it doesn't help that some "well-known" Alpine breeders are selling out...
> 
> Come on Texans, we need more Alpines, in and out of the show ring!


I have one milker, three doelings and one buckling. I am trying. Alpines have a decent turn out at the State Fair too. At least for juniors. I really didn't notice the milker numbers last year.


----------

